# Lost Outdoorsman pistol grip tripod mount



## Jasp!985 (Mar 7, 2018)

I figure it’s a long shot but if anyone happened to pick up an outdoorsman pistol grip tripod head and wishes to give it back to me that would be awesome. My dad was up timpanookee road with my boy in the razor and lost it on opening morning of the archery hunt. Please message me if you do! Thanks


----------

